# Καλό βόλι! = Vote wisely!



## nickel (Oct 3, 2009)

Όλα σχεδόν τα ελληνικά λεξικά αγνοούν την ευχή, το ΛΝΕΓ αγνοεί ότι διατηρείται σε σχέση με την εκλογική διαδικασία. Γράφει: «ευχετ. σε κάποιον που πάει στη μάχη, να είναι εύστοχες οι βολές του». Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια οι Έλληνες δεν πάνε σε μάχες, ενώ τα τελευταία 35 χρόνια (παραπάνω αν ξεχάσουμε την εφταετία) πάνε τακτικότατα σε εκλογές. Και ευχόμαστε «καλό βόλι», αλλά στο νου μας έχουμε πολλοί την άλλη ευχή, «καλό βόλεμα».

Είναι αναπόφευκτο να μη μας δίνουν κάτι τα ελληνοαγγλικά λεξικά. Μια και ξεφύγαμε από τα χρόνια των νοθειών, μπορούμε να αγνοήσουμε το αμερικάνικο «Vote early—and often». Εγώ προτείνω το «Vote wisely!». Όπως και το «Καλό βόλι», σημαίνει ότι σας ευχόμαστε να ψηφίσετε έτσι που θα ψηφίζαμε εμείς. :)

Μπορείτε να προσθέσετε και τις δικές σας ιδέες, αλλά εγώ τώρα πάω να το βρέξω (προκαταβολικά) και εσείς, ξέρετε: Καλό βόλι και vote wisely!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως περισσότερο το ακούω με την έννοια «καλή επιτυχία», και κυρίως (πέρα από τις εξετάσεις) με σεξουαλική συνδήλωση (http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/kalo_boli_5448). Επίσης, ειρωνικά όταν κάποιος από την παρέα σηκώνεται ανακοινώνοντας ότι πηγαίνει στην τουαλέτα.


----------



## sarant (Oct 5, 2009)

Τις σημασίες του Ζαζ τις έχω κι εγώ υπόψη μου, αλλά έχω και την εκλογική.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2012)

Οι μήνες, τα χρόνια, πέρασαν, ήρθε πάλι ο καιρός για εκλογές, έστω και πρόωρες, αλλά το ΛΝΕΓ εξακολουθεί να πιστεύει, ακόμα και εν έτει (και εν εκδόσει) 2012, ότι το «καλό βόλι» το λέμε «σε κάποιον που πάει στη μάχη, να είναι εύστοχες οι βολές του».


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2012)

...
Bang Bang (My Baby Shot Me Down) - Nancy Sinatra






Bang bang, my Bambi shot me down.


----------



## pontios (May 2, 2012)

Is it an appeal (or a message or reminder) for people to cast a *valid vote* ?

In other words these elections are so important that, regardless of which party you are voting for, you need to make sure that you place a valid vote, i.e. take care to ensure you vote correctly (i.e. to metaphorically speaking, fire a live/valid bullet = καλό βόλι, ένσφαιρο βόλι, instead of a blank = άσφαιρο βόλι/ λευκό/άκυρο ψήφο).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2012)

pontios said:


> Is it an appeal (or a message or reminder) for people to cast a *valid vote* ?



Έχω την αίσθηση (αλλά δεν μπορώ να την τεκμηριώσω τώρα) ότι αυτή η ερμηνεία μπορεί να είναι σωστή και ίσως προέρχεται από την εποχή που η ψηφοφορία γινόταν με σφαιρίδια (=βόλια). Καλό βόλι (δηλαδή έγκυρο) ίσως ήταν αυτό που δεν ήταν δαγκωτό (δηλαδή σημαδεμένο). 

Για την ψηφοφορία με σφαιρίδια και το δαγκωτό έχει γράψει και ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος (αλλά χωρίς αναφορά σε καλό βόλι).


----------



## bernardina (May 2, 2012)

Έχω την εντύπωση πως "καλό βόλι" θεωρείται αυτό που πετυχαίνει στο δοξαπατρί τον αντίπαλο της απαρεσκείας μας ;) και χαρίζει τη ζωή στο κόμμα/υποψήφιο βουλευτή της προτίμησής μας, δηλαδή η ψήφος στο κόμμα που υποστηρίζουμε, όποιο κι αν είναι αυτό.


----------



## bernardina (May 2, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Επίσης, ειρωνικά όταν κάποιος από την παρέα σηκώνεται ανακοινώνοντας ότι πηγαίνει στην τουαλέτα.



Γι' αυτή την περίπτωση υπάρχει και η ευχή "καλή πετυχεσά!" (το σίγμα παχιό-παχιό)


----------



## pontios (May 2, 2012)

Some further guesswork, sorry !
I'm surprised to read that although voting is compulsory in Greece, that only 70 to 80% of those eligible actually end up voting.
You'd expect this absentee vote (had it been exercised in past elections), would have largely gone against the governing party of the time - as absenteeism (in itself) is a form of protest.
So καλό βόλι (apart from the valid vote idea I mentioned earlier) could also be a slogan or catch phrase, urging people to vote, not to be apathetic, to make sure they participate and to also make a difference, make it count by casting a valid vote?

The overall meaning/message (implied by the term) might be .. make a difference by participating/voting and by making sure your vote counts (it's valid). The message is open to a subjective interpretation and so each person may get their own particular message to act (in their own appropriate way).


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Η υποχρεωτική ψηφοφορία είναι αυτό που λέμε «νεκρό γράμμα» (dead letter). Στην αγγλική Wikipedia βλέπεις και την παρέα που έχουμε:

*Not enforced*
Countries that have compulsory voting on the law books but do not enforce it:
Belgium, Bolivia, Costa Rica, Dominican Republic, Egypt, Greece, Honduras, Lebanon, Libya, Mexico, Panama, Paraguay, Thailand (τις συνέπτυξα)

Τι γυρεύει το Βέλγιο σ' αυτή την παρέα; αναρωτιέται κανείς. Αλλά τι το θες; Πρέπει να είμαστε η χώρα με το ρεκόρ μη εφαρμοζόμενων νόμων.

Μη γυρεύεις πολύ ειδική σημασία στο «καλό βόλι». Το άλλο ρεκόρ που έχουμε είναι στις ευχές που αρχίζουν με το «καλό». Αλλά αυτό θα πρέπει να αποτελέσει το αντικείμενο άλλου νήματος.


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το άλλο ρεκόρ που έχουμε είναι στις ευχές που αρχίζουν με το «καλό».


Στον νου μου έρχονται οι ευχές «καλά μυαλά!», «καλός πολίτης!» και «καλή ψυχή!»...


----------



## bernardina (May 2, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Στον νου μου έρχονται οι ευχές «καλά μυαλά!», «καλός πολίτης!» και «καλή ψυχή!»...




Μήπως το "καλή διασκέδαση" σου φαίνεται λογικότερο; 'Η το "καλή λευτεριά"; Σαν τι το κακό θα μπορούσε να έχει η διασκέδαση ή η λευτεριά, δηλαδή; (και ας μην αρχίσουμε τις εμβριθείς αναλύσεις πάνω σ' αυτό τώρα, ε;   )

Απλώς νομίζω ότι σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις το "καλό/καλή" μπαίνει εκ του περισσού για να δημιουργηθεί μια φράση λιγότερο κοφτή ή, εκ πρώτης όψεως ακόμα και στανική, όπως, πχ. το κοφτό _enjoy!_ (απάντηση: άμα θέλω!, 'νταξ; :devil: ) Συχνά δε θα μπορούσε να αντικατασταθεί από κάτι σαν ... _με το καλό/άμποτε να..._ (παράδειγμα: άμποτε να γυρίσεις γρήγορα / με το καλό να γυρίσεις την πατρίδα = καλή πατρίδα).


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2012)

Μπέρνι, πιθανόν δεν φρόντισα να καταστήσω σαφές το ότι θέλησα να καλύψω την απόσταση Cradle-Grave με τρεις ευχές.


----------



## bernardina (May 2, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μπέρνι, πιθανόν δεν φρόντισα να καταστήσω σαφές το ότι θέλησα να καλύψω την απόσταση Cradle-Grave με τρεις ευχές.



Ουπς! Σόρι, είμαι ακόμα στον *πρώτο* καφέ και δεν έπιασα ακαριαία το νόημα. 
Να με συμπαθάς, έχεις δίκιο (και σας έχω πει, μη μ' αφήνετε να κάνω σοβαρά σχόλια πριν αρχίσω τον τρίτο και επιδράσει επιτέλους η καφεΐνη. Ο Δύτης φταίει ) :laugh::laugh:

υγ. με το περιεχόμενο της -χμ- απάντησής μου (στην ερώτησή σου που δεν τέθηκε ποτέ  ) συμφωνείς;


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2012)

bernardina said:


> υγ. με το περιεχόμενο της -χμ- απάντησής μου (στην ερώτησή σου που δεν τέθηκε ποτέ  ) συμφωνείς;


Ναι, το εισαγωγικό καλό/καλή/καλά είναι σαν να δίνει ευκτική τυπολογία σε κάτι που θα μπορούσε να είναι και προστακτική (π.χ. «καλά να περάσετε!»).


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2012)

Καλά ξεμπερδέματα!


----------



## pontios (May 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλά ξεμπερδέματα!


:up:

I think this simple two word term is open to a wide interpretation and I could see how it could mean something as simple and lightweight as have fun voting, as some suggested.
This article (I just found entitled "Άντε και καλό βόλι", see the below link) refers to the more serious sense of the term and appeals to each and every eligible voter to do their civic duty i.e. to not abstain from voting (and also to vote validly) .. so I feel somewhat vindicated as I thought I may have been on the wrong track. So it's a catch phrase and a call to action/an appeal to responsible voting after all (at least according to this article).
So *Let's all do our civic duty and vote.*
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:QwVZ4_jWnbAJ:himaira.blogspot.com/2012/04/blog-post_4603.html+%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%BB%CE%BF+%CE%B2%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%B9&cd=7&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=au


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2013)

Rogerios said:


> [...] το "καλό βόλι" δεν παραπέμπει και τόσο στο αποτροπαϊκό στοιχείο.



Μα τι ακριβώς σημαίνουν αυτές οι «ευχές» αν όχι ξόρκισμα του χειρότερου κακού, να σακατευτείς μέχρι αχρηστίας ή να σε πιάσει αιχμάλωτο ή τραυματία και να σε παιδέψει χειρότερα κι από τον θάνατο ο εχθρός; Ακόμη και όταν πηγαίνει κανείς στον πόλεμο γνωρίζοντας ότι αναπόφευκτα θα πεθάνει, από τις Θερμοπύλες μέχρι τη Μασάντα και από το Μονσεγκίρ μέχρι τους θείους ανέμους του Ειρηνικού, ακόμη και τότε υπάρχει ο καλός και γρήγορος και λυτρωτικός και έντιμος από τη μια και ο κακός και αργός και βασανιστικός και ανάξιος θάνατος από την άλλη.


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα τι ακριβώς σημαίνουν αυτές οι «ευχές» αν όχι ξόρκισμα του χειρότερου κακού, να σακατευτείς μέχρι αχρηστίας ή να σε πιάσει αιχμάλωτο ή τραυματία και να σε παιδέψει χειρότερα κι από τον θάνατο ο εχθρός; Ακόμη και όταν πηγαίνει κανείς στον πόλεμο γνωρίζοντας ότι αναπόφευκτα θα πεθάνει, από τις Θερμοπύλες μέχρι τη Μασάντα και από το Μονσεγκίρ μέχρι τους θείους ανέμους του Ειρηνικού, ακόμη και τότε υπάρχει ο καλός και γρήγορος και λυτρωτικός και έντιμος από τη μια και ο κακός και αργός και βασανιστικός και ανάξιος θάνατος από την άλλη.



Δρα, έχω την εντύπωση ότι στην ευχή καλό βόλι εννοείται αυτό που θα ρίξεις, όχι αυτό που θα φας. Τουλάχιστον έτσι γράφει το ΛΝΕΓ: (ΦΡ. _καλό βόλι!_ ευχετ. σε κάποιον που πάει στη μάχη, να είναι εύστοχες οι βολές του) κι έτσι το καταλάβαινα πάντα, σαν ευχή, όχι σαν ξόρκι. Καλό σημάδι να 'χεις για ν' αχρηστέψεις τον εχθρό, όχι ο εχθρός ώστε να σ' αφήσει στον τόπο αντί να σε μισερώσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2013)

Δαεμάνε, αν είναι έτσι (που δεν μπορώ να το αντικρούσω, άμα το λέει και το ΛΝΕΓ κιόλας), έμαθα κάτι ακόμη από τη Λεξιλογία (κι εσύ έχασες την ευκαιρία να κερδίσεις ένα στοιχηματάκι με τα χέρια κατεβασμένα).

Πάντως, δεν φαίνεται να είμαι ο μόνος που το καταλαβαίνει όπως το περιγράφω πιο πάνω:

Θυσίες και μαρτύρια όπως του Αθανάσιου Διάκου είναι συνέχεια εκείνων των αρματολών όπως ο Βλαχάβας και ο Κατσαντώνης που απορρέουν από τον εθισμό στην ιδέα του θανάτου που ευχόντουσαν να τους βρει στο πεδίο της μάχης απαλλαγμένο βασάνων, όταν την ώρα του ποτού και του φαγητού εξέφραζε η ευχή τους καλό βόλι ή καλό μολύβι. Πολλές ήταν οι σκηνές της επανάληψης της συγκινητικής εκείνης συνήθειας όταν θανάσιμα τραυματισμένοι παρακαλούσαν τους συντρόφους τους, να τους αποκεφαλίσουν για να τους σώσουν έτσι από την εχθρική περιύβριση. Βικιπαίδεια, Αρματωλοί

Οι κλέφτες που συνωστίζονταν στα βουνά επί τουρκοκρατίας εύχονταν σε εαυτούς και αλλήλους "καλό βόλι", δεδομένου ότι ο "εφάπαξ" θάνατος ήταν προτιμότερος από τις άλλες μορφές αποχώρησης από τη ζωή... _Αυγή_, Γ. Σχίζας, 25.5.13​


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2013)

...
Επ! Πάμε και στοιχήματα; Δυστυχώς, μόνο το τομάρι μου έχω να ποντάρω, άσε που στοίχημα με μια εντύπωση που έχω μόνο, χωρίς άλλα βάσιμα στοιχεία, δεν βάζω. Με σένα δεν στοιχηματίζω πάντως, μη μου πάρεις το σκαλπ. ;)


----------



## Marinos (Jul 18, 2013)

Διαισθητικά πάντως κι εγώ είμαι κοντύτερα στον Δόκτορα. Βέβαια πρώτον, το πώς το καταλαβαίνει κανείς σήμερα και πόσο μάλλον εγώ δεν έχει αναγκαστικά σχέση με την προέλευση της φράσης, δεύτερον όταν το χρησιμοποιούμε μεταφορικά (από το όταν πάει κανείς εκεί που ακόμα και ο βασιλιάς οπλαρχηγός πηγαίνει μόνος του, ή για να δώσει εξετάσεις π.χ.) η χρήση δικαιώνει μάλλον τον Δαεμάνο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2013)

Αν ρίξετε μια ματιά στα γκουγκλοβιβλία, θα δείτε ότι τα αποσπάσματα (και από γερές γραφίδες) μέχρι, χοντρικά, το 1995, φαίνεται να συμφωνούν με τη δική μου εκδοχή. Από εκεί και πέρα (και δεν ξέρω αν έπαιξε ρόλο το ΛΝΕΓ σ' αυτό) αρχίζουν και εμφανίζονται τα αποσπάσματα με την έννοια όπως την περιγράφει ο Δαεμάνος.

Άγνωστο πότε έχει αρχίσει η σλανγκική χρήση του όρου, στις δύο βασικές χρήσεις της (στο καμάκι κι εκεί που κι οι βασιλιάδες πάνε μόνοι τους).


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2013)

Η εντελώς προσωπική μου μαρτυρία λέει ότι οι χρήσεις από δεκαετία του 1950 και δώθε μιλάνε για εύστοχες βολές του αποδέκτη της ευχής. Ωστόσο, αν εξαιρέσεις το ΛΝΕΓ, τα λεξικά δεν έχουν ανακαλύψει την έκφραση και χωρίς τα γκουγκλοβιβλία θα βρισκόμασταν στο σκοτάδι.


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2013)

Κι εγώ θυμάμαι να εύχονται καλό βόλι στον γείτονά μας που πήγαινε για κυνήγι. 
Ο γείτονάς μας που πήγαινε για κυνήγι αν ζούσε σήμερα θα ήταν 110.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2014)

Εκλογάς θεασόμενοι*, σταυρώσωμεν υποψηφίους ους οίδαμεν, το όνομα αυτών ονομάζοντες.

*μελλοντικό, για να μην μπερδευτεί το ενεστωτικό _θεώμενοι _με τίποτα άνωθεν επιταγές (κάθε είδους).


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2015)

...
Καλό βόλι, καλόβολοι!


----------

